# GCN+ Subscription



## Davos87 (27 Feb 2021)

Saw that it was 50% off so subscribed. I have it working ad free on my laptop and phone and just watched Het Nieuwsblad. I have downloaded the GCN+app on my fire stick and cant access the content on the tv? I have set up an account and it’s asking me to sign in. It provides a link to GCN.euro/connect and a 6 digit code to enter but on following the link I can’t find anywhere to enter the code? Any ideas?? Its ok on the laptop but would be much better on large flat screen. This is the message I’m getting????
Thanks for any help proffered.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

It's new, there may be teething problems


----------



## rualexander (27 Feb 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's new, there may be teething problems


Its not new, the GCN app has been going since last summer at least, they've had plenty time to iron out bugs. Its only the GCN+ part of the service thats new, and that uses the same app albeit an updated version.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

rualexander said:


> Its not new, the GCN app has been going since last summer at least, they've had plenty time to iron out bugs. Its only the GCN+ part of the service thats new, and that uses the same app albeit an updated version.


The app is new to the firestick.


----------



## Tripster (27 Feb 2021)

I have heard of GCN but not the app. What do you get ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> I have heard of GCN but not the app. What do you get ?


More adfree live racing (and catchup) than you can shake a stick at + documentaries,series,touring etc that isn't on the free youtube channel


----------



## Tripster (27 Feb 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> More adfree live racing (and catchup) than you can shake a stick at + documentaries,series,touring etc that isn't on the free youtube channel


Ah ok. Can it be watched overseas, for example working in Spain or Russia can I watch the Tour ? 
Is it worth it ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Ah ok. Can it be watched overseas, for example working in Spain or Russia can I watch the Tour ?
> Is it worth it ?


Yes

https://help.globalcyclingnetwork.com/hc/en-gb/sections/360005300779-Which-races-can-I-watch-


----------



## Tripster (27 Feb 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes
> 
> https://help.globalcyclingnetwork.com/hc/en-gb/sections/360005300779-Which-races-can-I-watch-


Seems a good deal at 19.99. A lot of stuff subscribed to in UK won’t let me view or watch when I am in Italy or Spain, even further afield so waste of time as I am still sat in a hotel with nothing to watch


----------



## Davos87 (27 Feb 2021)

It’s only £19.99 for the year until tomorrow then full
price.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Seems a good deal at 19.99. A lot of stuff subscribed to in UK won’t let me view or watch when I am in Italy or Spain, even further afield so waste of time as I am still sat in a hotel with nothing to watch


I've just connected to italy and spain, seems fine


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

In the _Latest Update_ description it says '_Initial Release for North America_' so maybe that's the problem.

Try... support@globalcyclingnetwork.com ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In the _Latest Update_ description it says '_Initial Release for North America_' so maybe that's the problem.
> 
> Try... support@globalcyclingnetwork.com ?


That would cover it


----------



## Davos87 (27 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the help/suggestions. I was accessing the link through my Google browser and had a right chew. In desperation I put the link into safari and hey presto it blooming worked. I’m watching that Chris Boardman documentary at the minute. Cycling Heartlands..Yorkshire and it’s pretty decent.


----------



## Domus (27 Feb 2021)

Watched 3 races today, blooming exhausted now.


----------



## Tripster (27 Feb 2021)

Domus said:


> Watched 3 races today, blooming exhausted now.


I tried to watch races but its highlights only, is that correct or is there some way of watching whole race ?


----------



## Milzy (27 Feb 2021)

It’s so good. You get to see so much extra stuff like the riders personalities as they try different foods & talk to people. You get to see endless statistics and analysis you just couldn’t get a few years back.


----------



## Domus (27 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> I tried to watch races but its highlights only, is that correct or is there some way of watching whole race ?



Just went back to GCN+, there is 4 hours of the men's Omloop race on there. In between doing household jobs today I watched the last hour of the UAE race, two hours of the men's Omloop and about an hour of the women's race.
Click on Race TV, then click Today, there should be 3 races to watch in replay.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> I tried to watch races but its highlights only, is that correct or is there some way of watching whole race ?


You could have watched live ? Is that what you mean.Or you can watch the full races at your leisure on catch up.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2021)

I havent the time to watch the whole race the long highlights of around 25 mins is perficck for me


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> I havent the time to watch the whole race the long highlights of around 25 mins is perficck for me


If I'm short for time I just fast forward to the last 30/20 k.


----------



## Tripster (27 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You could have watched live ? Is that what you mean.Or you can watch the full races at your leisure on catch up.


Think I logged on too early before full race posted. Its their now


----------



## andrew_s (28 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Seems a good deal at 19.99. A lot of stuff subscribed to in UK won’t let me view or watch when I am in Italy or Spain, even further afield so waste of time as I am still sat in a hotel with nothing to watch


I think you'll find that it's regular geoblocking, and your UK app & subscription won't work in Spain if the race isn't listed in the Spain page at "which races can I watch". The way round that is a VPN, but that's another subscription for the good ones.


----------



## andrew_s (28 Feb 2021)

rualexander said:


> Its not new, the GCN app has been going since last summer at least, they've had plenty time to iron out bugs. Its only the GCN+ part of the service thats new, and that uses the same app albeit an updated version.


The apps for iOS, Android, web browser & Chromecast have been out since the start, a bit over a year ago. Apps for other app stores (like Fire) have been coming out bit by bit since.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (28 Feb 2021)

Domus said:


> Watched 3 races today, blooming exhausted now.


Why watch races when you could be racing?😉


----------



## Domus (28 Feb 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Why watch races when you could be racing?



I would be the one shouting "Groupetto"..................on the start line.


----------



## ianbarton (7 Mar 2021)

andrew_s said:


> The apps for iOS, Android, web browser & Chromecast have been out since the start, a bit over a year ago. Apps for other app stores (like Fire) have been coming out bit by bit since.


The whole thing is a tottering pile of poo. I subscribed last year and my subscription doesn't run out until August. I log in via Google and almost everything I click on comes up with:

"Please try again later. For additional help and troubleshooting, please visit https://help.globalcyclingnetwork.com. ERROR CODE: LOAD_FAILED"

This is on three different Android phones and at least two computers using Chrome. I am based in the UK, so it's not a region problem.


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

ianbarton said:


> The whole thing is a tottering pile of poo. I subscribed last year and my subscription doesn't run out until August. I log in via Google and almost everything I click on comes up with:
> 
> "Please try again later. For additional help and troubleshooting, please visit https://help.globalcyclingnetwork.com. ERROR CODE: LOAD_FAILED"
> 
> This is on three different Android phones and at least two computers using Chrome. I am based in the UK, so it's not a region problem.


I took out the 19.99 subscription. Worked fine for past few weeks


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

One thing I don’t like is not been able to make the replay full screen


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> One thing I don’t like is not been able to make the replay full screen


Why ? Sorry do you mean on a phone/tablet ? I just cast my app to tv


----------



## Domus (7 Mar 2021)

Full screen on my iMac.


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Why ? Sorry do you mean on a phone/tablet ? I just cast my app to tv


On the website on iPad Adam. No ability to go full screen, pause, fast forward nothing. Just tap long highlights and it plays in bar above

edit: it works in app though


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> On the website on iPad Adam. No ability to go full screen, pause, fast forward nothing. Just tap long highlights and it plays in bar above


Oh right didn't know that.Thats annoying that there's no option to expand window.Chromecast is the best thing my kids have bought me...I've recently found out if I'm not watching cycling I can play the Stone Roses on a loop from youtube....
Living the dream 😁


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Oh right didn't know that.Thats annoying that there's no option to expand window.Chromecast is the best thing my kids have bought me...I've recently found out if I'm not watching cycling I can play the Stone Roses on a loop from youtube....
> Living the dream 😁


Well interestingly I just found a google chrome cast little thing on floor behind tv and plugged HDMI into tv....now to figure how to use it


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Well interestingly I just found a google chrome cast little thing on floor behind tv and plugged HDMI into tv....now to figure how to use it


Plug it in a usb slot on tv,look for this image on device you want to cast from and tap...simple.Took me hours to work out really


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> One thing I don’t like is not been able to make the replay full screen


I dont have any problems on my laptop


----------



## Dan77 (7 Mar 2021)

Works fine for me on Firestick. Just have to open the GCN app on mobile to get the 6 digit code for initial setup. Actually worked remarkably easily.

It also shifts seemlessly from app to Firestick.

I have to stay with my daughter until she goes to sleep at night due to her disability so I have regularly been watching it on my phone. Soon as she's asleep I go downstairs and boot GCN+ up on the Firestick and it carries on from where I was at on mobile.

I hate subscribing to things because they all add up so easily but this is actually good value.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Mar 2021)

ianbarton said:


> The whole thing is a tottering pile of poo. I subscribed last year and my subscription doesn't run out until August. I log in via Google and almost everything I click on comes up with:
> 
> "Please try again later. For additional help and troubleshooting, please visit https://help.globalcyclingnetwork.com. ERROR CODE: LOAD_FAILED"
> 
> This is on three different Android phones and at least two computers using Chrome. I am based in the UK, so it's not a region problem.



I am no expert but wonder if that may be a Chrome issue. I was having issues with Chrome and Windows 10 so changed browser to Bing and it has been ok since. I assume Microsoft own Bing but not Chrome so perhaps a bit of skullduggery on their part to force you to change.


----------



## ianbarton (8 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I am no expert but wonder if that may be a Chrome issue. I was having issues with Chrome and Windows 10 so changed browser to Bing and it has been ok since. I assume Microsoft own Bing but not Chrome so perhaps a bit of skullduggery on their part to force you to change.


Just tried with Firefox: "There was an error communicating with the server"


----------



## ianbarton (8 Mar 2021)

Dan77 said:


> Works fine for me on Firestick. Just have to open the GCN app on mobile to get the 6 digit code for initial setup. Actually worked remarkably easily.


I have several firesticks. When I try to open a web browser to connect to the authentication site the browser is unable to connect to the site.


----------



## ianbarton (8 Mar 2021)

Sort of solved the problem, but not really! Tried connecting using my phone as a hotspot and it works OK. It is probably something in my firewall which is preventing it from working on a browser or Firetv stick. That is highly suspicious. It may be trying to do something nasty. All other video services work fine with my firewall settings.


----------



## Tripster (8 Mar 2021)

I just loaded app onto my Firestick and it asked me to go to gcn.eu/connect and enter code on screen. Did it and loaded up fine and ready for Paris-Nice stage 2 today


----------



## gmw492 (11 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> I just loaded app onto my Firestick and it asked me to go to gcn.eu/connect and enter code on screen. Did it and loaded up fine and ready for Paris-Nice stage 2 today
> View attachment 577625


Same here downloaded the firestick app, logged on my mobile device , click authorise device, put the code in and no more watching on my iPad , full screen tv viewing 😀


----------



## Twilkes (11 Mar 2021)

I signed up for the £20 deal - I doubt I would have paid £40 as I'm not interested in racing or many of the rider/manufacturer docs they're putting up. It's been worth it so far for the Round the World and Africa films, the Longest Descent, and the Colombia content.

Jenny Graham and Simon didn't really have a lot of chemistry on the Andes Adventure one, and I haven't watched 24 Hours In Medellin yet, but Jenny's solo Road To Peace doc was fantastic - really showed how a bicycle can open up a window into other cultures, human geography instead of physical geography if you like, and she's the perfect person to reflect that. Hope they have a lot more content with her.

And I watch it on their desktop player, which they say is 'Beta' and I presume that means 'we can't always get it to work properly but here you go anyway, stop complaining'.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2021)

Autumn offers have started with British Cycling having a years GCN+ sub for £29.99 available to members until end of Oct. Nicely timed as I am about to end my BT sub.


----------



## Milzy (30 Sep 2021)

What about us existing users? Couldn’t we re sign for 19.99 again?


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> What about us existing users? Couldn’t we re sign for 19.99 again?


Think that was a one off introductory offer.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Think that was a one off introductory offer.


They will probably do them again. Eurosport usually offer a similar deal a couple of times a year. Black Friday often being one such time (end of November).


----------



## Twilkes (1 Oct 2021)

I signed up for the £19.99 deal last year, and in my account page it shows the subscription as 'Annual Save 50%' and the next payment also as £19,99, so I'm guessing that'll stay year-on-year as long as I don't cancel my subscription. For next year's at least, anyway.


----------



## Twilkes (1 Oct 2021)

And again the Jenny Graham content is a highlight for me - riding the Hebrides and particularly 'Eastbound', the story of her RTW record, totally different approach to Mark Beaumont's supported effort.


----------



## scragend (1 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> I signed up for the £19.99 deal last year, and in my account page it shows the subscription as 'Annual Save 50%' and the next payment also as £19,99, so I'm guessing that'll stay year-on-year as long as I don't cancel my subscription. For next year's at least, anyway.
> 
> View attachment 611653



Mine says the same. It would be great if it did renew at this price, but I'm not expecting it to :-(


----------



## Twilkes (1 Oct 2021)

The original email confirmation says the same thing, so I don't really see how they can bump it up - I've signed up to e.g. gym memberships before where you keep your introductory price as long as you keep paying month on month, even though their standard price is higher.


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> And again the Jenny Graham content is a highlight for me - riding the Hebrides and particularly 'Eastbound', the story of her RTW record, totally different approach to Mark Beaumont's supported effort.


I really liked the Penny Farthing hour record 😊


----------



## Alex321 (1 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> I signed up for the £19.99 deal last year, and in my account page it shows the subscription as 'Annual Save 50%' and the next payment also as £19,99, so I'm guessing that'll stay year-on-year as long as I don't cancel my subscription. For next year's at least, anyway.
> 
> View attachment 611653


Mine is the same (except 1st of February). 

I don't see that they can change it this year when it says that now. But maybe take a screen shot just in case


----------



## DRM (1 Oct 2021)

HLaB said:


> I really liked the Penny Farthing hour record 😊


I don’t think Hank did


----------



## Mike_P (1 Oct 2021)

I had a similar bargain magazine sub, after a good few years they wrote saying it would go up in price.


----------



## Davos87 (2 Oct 2021)

I've really enjoyed those Slow Cycling programmes with Jack Thurston, the one around The Usk in particular.


----------



## bladesman73 (2 Oct 2021)

I got it in feb for the 19.99 deal bit says 40 quid for renewal


----------



## Twilkes (31 Jan 2022)

Twilkes said:


> The original email confirmation says the same thing, so I don't really see how they can bump it up - I've signed up to e.g. gym memberships before where you keep your introductory price as long as you keep paying month on month, even though their standard price is higher.
> 
> View attachment 611747


I went back into my GCN+ account online and the renewal now says £39.99. So I've cancelled it. In all honesty I lost interest out after the initial batch, watched most things with Jenny Graham in (things like the Scottish Islands trip were fantastic) so I might have been tempted to cancel at £19.99 anyway.

So if anyone was expecting to keep the introductory price (as I was) maybe check your account to see what the renewal is.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Jan 2022)

Twilkes said:


> I went back into my GCN+ account online and the renewal now says £39.99. So I've cancelled it. In all honesty I lost interest out after the initial batch, watched most things with Jenny Graham in (things like the Scottish Islands trip were fantastic) so I might have been tempted to cancel at £19.99 anyway.
> 
> So if anyone was expecting to keep the introductory price (as I was) maybe check your account to see what the renewal is.


I enjoyed watching the racing (though not so much the cyclocross), as well as quite a few of the documentaries.

I wasn't expecting the half-price offer to be repeated, I always expected it would be full price if I want to renew.


----------



## gom (31 Jan 2022)

I missed the 19.99 offer it would seem, but joining in August last year I feel I’ve had £40-worth already. I’m also not bothered by CX, but did catch the late Paris-Roubaix! And looking forward to this year’s classics. I’m expecting to renew.
Of course I’ve saved well over £40 by many less cafe stops in the last nearly two years.


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2022)

I've cancelled mine as well for now; the racing was interesting but otherwise I found I just haven't had the time to watch things.

Now _if_ my son's first UCI race in March is on there, which it might be, then I'll renew


----------



## gcogger (31 Jan 2022)

I always expected the renewal to be at full price, but I'm undecided whether to renew. Couldn't care less about the racing, and the decent films are getting less common.


----------



## Twilkes (31 Jan 2022)

It's still only £3.30 a month, which sounds really cheap, but I can't see them doing a monthly subscription that you can cancel anytime. Wish them well though, what they make is really good quality.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Jan 2022)

Good to see cyclists investing their money in the sport. Plenty of people happy to pay £150 for sunglasses and £500 for wheels but wow betide you want to put the club subs up by £5 a year...

£40 is fantastic value for the content. I couldn't possibly watch that much. The cross coverage has been great to watch whilst zwifting.


----------

